# Action adventure reel



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello friends,

I thought I'd share with you this reel:

__
https://soundcloud.com/wladmarhulets%2Faction-adventure-reel

I hope you have fun listening to it! Some feedback would be very appreciated


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I click on links like this with a heavy heart. However, this was a delight. As a compendium of cinema music cliches, presented with wit and commendable brevity, it hits the spot. Given that the choir is articulating real words, is this a live performance?

More feedback, however, is conditional on our understanding what the purpose of the piece is. If it were a stand alone concert item, I can imagine many concert goers saying afterwards, "excuse me, what was that all about?"
_
Inside the bell_ (also on your Soundcloud webpage): this seems to me to be an excellent example of "less is more". Lose the harp glissandi, cymbal rolls, even the flute solo early on and, preferably, the glockenspiel, too. Although your music is different to Michael Nyman's film music, he does present an object lesson in how to keep it simple and thereby generate far more power.


----------

